# R15 problems x136B: confirmed DirecTV



## caprock (Aug 24, 2012)

I am posting this as a new thread to help others. Posted this 8/25/2012:



> I also have this - video drops but audio still ok. When video drops, seems to last for several seconds to a minute. I found that if I use back 6 secs, it picks up after the break, but of course, the audio is lost as well with this method.
> My dvr is R15-500 and firmware appears up to date at x136B.
> 
> After fighting with this for what feels like 4 months or so, I am ready to call DirecTV for a replacement. I have already done the gross reformat operation at least twice so the hdd is real suspect.


I called DirecTV again today on this issue and they said they were aware of the video drops but also several other issues:

1) video stops while audio continues. Timed at 6 to 40 seconds.

2) remote fails to control the receiver even while the blue light on set indicates a valid signal - happens for moments to a few minutes.

3) while #2 occurs, the navigation buttons on the set are also inop.

4) audio stops completely while video works and channel changes are ok. Again moments to a few minutes.

The response from DirecTV is that they will not replace these receivers since the problems are known (I have the equipment protection plan); they are not offering any idea as to a schedule for a fix; they are supposing that these are software problems; they will not discuss a receiver upgrade unless associated with a national/regional upgrade plan.

Perhaps if more of us call and complain, this might lead to a fix. As it is, I have been with them for over 10 years and they don't seem to consider a potential loss of my account as of particular interest.

I have grown to like the channel lineups offered, and the service *used* to be great.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Very interesting.

I see my R15-300 got a software update about a week ago and I was crossing my fingers that this issue didn't affect the -300...and it doesn't.

Apparently, this problem only affects the R15-500 which is weird.

Wouldn't it be awful if something else happened to your -500 which required the protection plan to replace it for free? And wouldn't it also be odd if you demanded an R15-100 or R15-300 from the technician who came out? I'm just saying, strange coincidences do happen...


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

If its a known software issue then how would a replcement fix anything? I mean seriously, the fix will come down when it's ready.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

wahooq said:


> If its a known software issue then how would a replcement fix anything? I mean seriously, the fix will come down when it's ready.


There are THREE versions of the R15, the 100, 300, and the 500 each manufactured by a different company and using different software (even if the version number is the same). The problem only seems to be with the 500 which is manufactured by PACE. A replacement with a 100 or 300 would solve the problem instantly. Got it?


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

ThomasM said:


> There are THREE versions of the R15, the 100, 300, and the 500 each manufactured by a different company and using different software (even if the version number is the same). The problem only seems to be with the 500 which is manufactured by PACE. A replacement with a 100 or 300 would solve the problem instantly. Got it?


As long as it's an R15. R16-300 and R16-500 are also affected by this issue. It seams tied entirely to 0x136B, which most R15-100s and -300s just never got.


----------

